# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الإنسان الودود

## شجن

الإنسان الخشن
خصائصه

- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً 

- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم 

- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه 

- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين إنطباعاً بأهميته 

- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه 

- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره 

- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- أعمل على ضبط أعصابك و المحافظة على هدوئك 

- حاول أن تصغي إليه جيداً 

- تأكد من أنك على إستعداد تام للتعامل معه 

- لا تحاول إثارته بل جادله بالتي هي أحسن 

- حاول أن تستخدم معلوماته و أفكاره 

- كن حازماً عند تقديم وجهة نظرك

- أفهمه إن الإنسان المحترم على قدر إحترامه للآخرين 

- ردد على مسامعه الآيات و الأحاديث المناسبة 

- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ

· الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة 
خصائصه 

- هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 

- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه

- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 

- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 

- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة

- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح

- لديه الشعور بالأمان 

- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل

- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضاً 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- قابله بإحترام و حافظ على الإصغاء الجيد

- المحافظة على مناقشة الموضوع المطروح و عدم الخروج عنه

- حاول العمل على توجيه الحديث إلى الهدف المنشود

- تصرّف بجدية عند الحاجة

- حاول المحافظة على المواعيد ، و أفهمه مدى أهمية الوقت

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ

· الشخص المتردد
خصائصه

- يفتقر إلى الثقة بنفسه 

- تظهر عليه علامات الخجل و القلق 

- تتصف مواقفه غالباً بالتردد

- يجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرار 

- يضيع وسط البدائل العديدة

- يميل للإعتماد على اللوائح و الأنظمة 

- كثير الوعود و لا يهتم بالوقت

- يطلب المزيد من المعلومات و التأكيدات 

- يرى نفسه أنه ليس بخير و الآخرين بخير

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- محاولة زرع الثقة في نفسه

- التخفيف من درجة القلق و الخجل بأسلوب الوالدية الراعية

- ساعده على إتخاذ القرارات و أظهر له مساويء التأخير في ذلك 

- أعمل على توفير نظام معلومات جيد لتزويده 

- أعطه مزيداً من التأكيدات 

- أفهمه أن التردد يضر بصاحبه و بعلاقته مع الآخرين 

- أفهمه أن الإنسان يحترم بثباته و قدرته على إتخاذ القرار

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ

· الشخص الذي تتصف ردود الفعل لديه بالبطء
خصائصه

- يتميز بالبرود و يصعب التفاهم معه

- يتميز بدرجة عالية من الإصغاء و يتفهم المعلومات

- لا يرغب في الإعتراض على الأفكار المعروضة

- يتهرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه

- لا يميل للآخرين فهو غير عاطفي

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- عالجه بأسلوبه من خلال إصغائك الجيد

- وجه إليه الأسئلة المفتوحة التي تحتاج إلى إجابات مطولة

- استخدم معه الصمت لتجبره على الإجابة

- لتكن بطيئاً في التعامل معه و لا تتسرع في خطواتك 

- اظهر له الإحترام و الود

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ

· الشخصية المعارضة
خصائصه

- لا يبالي بالآخرين لدرجة أنه يترك أثراً سيئاً لديهم

- يفتقر إلى الثقة لذا تجده سلبياً في طرح وجهات نظره

- تقليدي و لا تغريه الأفكار الجديدة و يصعب حثه على ذلك

- لا مكان للخيال عنده فهو شخصية غير مجددة

- عنيد ، صلب ، يضع الكثير من الإعتراضات 

- يذكر كثيراً تاريخه الماضي

- يلتزم باللوائح و الأنظمة المرعية نصاً لا روحاً 

- لا يميل للمخاطرة خوفاً من الفشل

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- التعرف على وجهة نظره من خلال موقفنا الإيجابية معه 

- تدعيم وجهة نظرك بالأدلة للرد على اعتراضاته 

- أكد له على أن لديك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد أفكارك

- عدم إعطائه الفرصة للمقاطعة

- قدم أفكارك الجديدة بالتدريج

- لتكن دائماً صبوراً في تعاملك معه

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· الشخصية العدوانية المستعدة للتشاجر
خصائصه

- عدواني و يثير المشاكل 

- يمكن إثارته بسهولة

- يتمسك برأيه و يعتمد فقط على نفسه

- عبوس الوجه ، متقلب المزاج و متوتر الأعصاب 

- يرفض الآخرين و أفكارهم و يبدي عدم إهتمام

- يستخدم أسلوب الهجوم على الجوانب الشخصية 

- يكثر من الصياح لكي يروع الآخرين

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- إصغ إليه جيداً لكي تمتص انفعاله و غضبه 

- حافظ على هدوئك دائماً و لا تنفعل 

- لا تأخذ كلامه على أنه يمس شخصيتك 

- تمسك بوجهة نظرك و دافع عنها بقوة الحجة و البرهان 

- أعده إلى نقاط الموضوع المتفق عليها 

- استخدم معه المنطق و ابتعد عن العاطفة

- ابتسم و حافظ على جو المرح

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· مدعي المعرفة
خصائصه

- لا يصدق كلام الآخرين و يبدي دائماً اعتراضه

- متعالي ، و يحب السيطرة الكلامية و يميل إلى السخرية 

- عنيد ، رافض ، و متمسك برأيه

- يفتخر و يتحدث عن نفسه طيلة الوقت

- شكاك ، و يرتاب بداوفع الآخرين 

- يحاول أن يعلمك حتى عن عملك أنت

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- تماسك أعصابك و حافظ على هدوئك التام

- تقبل تعليقاته و لكن عليك أن تثابر في عرض وجهة نظرك

- ألجأ في مرحلة ما إلى الإطراء و المدح

- اختر الوقت المناسب لمقاطعته في مواضيع معينة

- لتكن واقعياً معه دائماً 

- لا تفكر في الإنتقام منه أبداً 

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· الثرثار
خصائصه

- كثير الكلام و يتحدث عن كل شيء و في كل شيء

- يعتقد أنه مهم

- يمكن ملاحظة رغبته في التعالي إلا أنه أضعف مما تتوقع

- يتكلم عن كل شيء باستثناء الموضوع المطروح للبحث

- يقع في الأخطاء العديدة

- واسع الخيال ليثبت وجهة نظره

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- قاطعه في منتصف حديثه و عندما يحاول إستعادة أنفاسه ، قل له : يا سيد ... ألسنا بعيدين عن الموضوع المتفق عليه ؟

- أثبت له أهمية الوقت و أنك حريص عليه

- أشعره بأنك غير مرتاح لبعض أحاديثه و ذلك بالنظر إلى ساعتك ... و بالتنفيخ و ... الخ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ 

· الخجول
خصائصه

- يفتقد إلى الثقة في نفسه

- من السهولة إرباكه

- متحفظ و يتبدل لونه لأقل مؤثر

- يحاول الإختباء خلف الآخرين 

- يتصف سلوكه عامة بالفشل في حياته العملية و الخاصة

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- أطلب منه تقديم وجهة نظره

- قل له : إن الإنسان يحترم لمعلوماته ، و إظهارها للإستقادة منها 

- حاول أن تعمل على زيادة ثقته بنفسه و ذلك بوضعه في مواقف مضمون نجاحها

- لا تقدم إليه البدائل ، و حاول أن تعطيه الحل ليثبت عليه

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· العنيد
خصائصه

- يتجاهل وجهة نظرك و لا يرغب في الإستماع إليها

- يرفض الحقائق الثابتة ليظهر درجة عناده 

- صلب ، قاس في تعامله

- ليس لديه إحترام للآخرين و يحاول النيل منهم

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- أشرك الآخرين معك لكي توحد الرأي أمام وجهة نظره

- أطلب منه قبول وجهة نظر الآخرين لمدة قصيرة لكي تتوصلوا إلى إتفاق 

- أخبره بأنك ستكون سعيداً لدراسة وجهة نظره فيما بعد

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· المتعالي
خصائصه

- يعتقد أن مكانه وسط المجموعة لا يمثل المكانة التي يستحقها و أن ذلك يمثل مستوى أقل بكثير مما يستحق

- يحاول تصيد السلبيات لدى الآخرين و يحاول إيصالهم إلى المواقف الحرجة

- يعامل الآخرين بتعال لإعتقاده أنه فوق الجميع

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- لا تحاول إستخدام السؤال المفتوح معه ، لأنه ينتظر ذلك ليحاول إثبات أن لديه المعلومات المتخصصة حول الموضوع المطروح أكثر بكثير مما لديك ، لأنه يشعر عند توجيه السؤال المفتوح إليه أنه هو حلال المشاكل و أن رأيك لا يمثل أي قيمة بالنسبة له

- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن ، مثال : إنك فعلاً على حق و لكن لو فكرت معي في ......

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· الباحث عن الأخطاء
خصائصه

- مقولته المشهورة : الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع

- يتصيد الأخطاء على درجة عالية

- لديه دائماً مجموعة من الأسئلة ليواجه بها الآخرين 

- تراه يتنقل من مكان لآخر بحثاً عن الأخطاء

- ليس لديه إحترام لمشاعر الآخرين

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- لا تفقد السيطرة على أعصابك معه

- لا تفتح له الباب الكامل ليقول كل ما عنده

- أصغ إليه بدرجة عالية

- أفهمه أن لكل إنسان حدود يجب أن يلتزم بها

- لا تعطيه الفرصة للسيطرة الكلامية

- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· المتحذلق
خصائصه

- لا يصدق شيئاً إلا ما هو مكتوب

- يهتم باللوائح و الأنظمة على درجة عالية

- يقسم مكتبه إلى عدة أقسام : للقلم مكانه ، و للتلفون مكانه ، وهكذا ، و لو حدث أي تغيير و لو خفيف لأقام الدنيا و أقعدها

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- أدخل عليه من خلال ما يحب و بالذات جانب الرقة

- تحدث معه حول القوانين و اللوائح و الأنظمة

- تعامل معه بالمادة المكتوبة

- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· المفكر الإيجابي
خصائصه

- يتصف بمواقفه الإيجابية الجادة المعقولة

- متحمس ، ذكي ، يهتم بالنتائج

- مفاوض جيد و يوجه الأسئلة البناءة

- يعترض بأسلوب لبق مقبول

- يصغي إصغاءً جيداً

- واقعي و يتخذ قراراته بهدوء و عقلانية

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- ليكن تعاملك معه إيجابياً بمنهج ناضج

- إتبع التسلسل المنطقي في أحاديثك معه

- لا تأخذ كل ما يطرحه قضايا مسلم بها

- كن أميناً في تعاملك معه

- تقبل تحدياته و استجب لها بفعالية

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· الشاكي
خصائصه

- كثير الشكوى : إذا حاولت تقديم النصيحة له يقول : يبدو لي عدم فهمك الأمر

- لو سألت ، كيف حالك اليوم ؟ عندها يقص علينا قصة حياته كلها ، متاعبه مع عائلته ، مشاكله المالية ، متاعبه مع مديره .. الخ

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- الإصغاء الجيد إليه لغرض فهم وضعه ، و صياغة مشكلته بجمل توحي إليه بأننا معه و نتفهم مشكلته

- لا تحاول أن تسدي النصح إليه بل المصادقة على صحة الشكوى مما يشعر صاحبها بالإرتياح

- تقمص مشكلاته عاطفياً

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ
· كثير المطالب

خصائصه

- صعب المراس ، و لكنه ليس من الشاكين أو الغضبانين

- يصعب التعامل معه بكثرة المطالب

- يحرجك بإلحاحه لأن تؤدي له خدمة عند سفره مثلاً

كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- عالجه بالمراوغة و التسويف : أخبره أنك ستفكر في طلبه و تحدثه في شأنه لاحقاً ، و عندها تستطيع أن تفكر فعلاً بما ستخبره ، قل له : إنني مرتبط بمواعيد كثيرة ، أرجو ألا تتوانى في الإتصال بي مرة ثانية ...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة خيو على الموضوع الرائع جدا

----------


## شجن

العفو شبكة الناصرة

وتسلم على المرور

----------


## بيسان

كل منا شخصية تميزه عن الآخر ولكل منا نظرة تختلف عن الآخر ...لذا وجب علينا أن نتفهم هذه الشخصيات ونتعرف على مايميزها لكي يسهل علينا أن نتعامل معها .. لكي نخرج بنتيجة ايجابية قليلة الأضرار.



واليكم هذه الشخصيات وما يميزها وكيفية التعامل معها:





الإنسان الخشن 

- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً 

- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم 

- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه 

- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين انطباعا بأهميته 

- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه 

- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره 

- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير



كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- أعمل على ضبط أعصابك و المحافظة على هدوئك 

- حاول أن تصغي إليه جيداً 

- تأكد من أنك على استعداد تام للتعامل معه 

- لا تحاول إثارته بل جادله بالتي هي أحسن 

- حاول أن تستخدم معلوماته و أفكاره 

- كن حازماً عند تقديم وجهة نظرك

- أفهمه أن الإنسان المحترم على قدر احترامه للآخرين 

- ردد على مسامعه الآيات و الأحاديث المناسبة 

- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 





· الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة 

- هادئا و بشوشا و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 

- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه

- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 

- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 

- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة

- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح

- لديه الشعور بالأمان 

- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل

- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضاً 



كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- قابله باحترام و حافظ على الإصغاء الجيد

- المحافظة على مناقشة الموضوع المطروح و عدم الخروج عنه

- حاول العمل على توجيه الحديث إلى الهدف المنشود

- تصرّف بجدية عند الحاجة

- حاول المحافظة على المواعيد ، و أفهمه مدى أهمية الوقت





· الشخص المتردد 

- يفتقر إلى الثقة بنفسه 

- تظهر عليه علامات الخجل و القلق 

- تتصف مواقفه غالباً بالتردد

- يجد صعوبة في اتخاذ القرار 

- يضيع وسط البدائل العديدة

- يميل للاعتماد على اللوائح و الأنظمة 

- كثير الوعود و لا يهتم بالوقت

- يطلب المزيد من المعلومات و التأكيدات 

- يرى نفسه أنه ليس بخير و الآخرين بخير



كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- محاولة زرع الثقة في نفسه

- التخفيف من درجة القلق و الخجل بأسلوب الوالدية الراعية

- ساعده على اتخاذ القرارات و أظهر له مساوئ التأخير في ذلك 

- أعمل على توفير نظام معلومات جيد لتزويده 

- أعطه مزيداً من التأكيدات 

- أفهمه أن التردد يضر بصاحبه و بعلاقته مع الآخرين 

- أفهمه أن الإنسان يحترم بثباته و قدرته على اتخاذ القرار





· الشخص الذي تتصف ردود الفعل لديه بالبطء

- يتميز بالبرود و يصعب التفاهم معه

- يتميز بدرجة عالية من الإصغاء و يتفهم المعلومات

- لا يرغب في الاعتراض على الأفكار المعروضة

- يتهرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه

- لا يميل للآخرين فهو غير عاطفي



كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- عالجه بأسلوبه من خلال إصغائك الجيد

- وجه إليه الأسئلة المفتوحة التي تحتاج إلى إجابات مطولة

- استخدم معه الصمت لتجبره على الإجابة

- لتكن بطيئاً في التعامل معه و لا تتسرع في خطواتك 

- اظهر له الاحترام و الود





· الشخصية المعارضة 

- لا يبالي بالآخرين لدرجة أنه يترك أثراً سيئاً لديهم

- يفتقر إلى الثقة لذا تجده سلبياً في طرح وجهات نظره

- تقليدي و لا تغريه الأفكار الجديدة و يصعب حثه على ذلك

- لا مكان للخيال عنده فهو شخصية غير مجددة

- عنيد، صلب، يضع الكثير من الاعتراضات 

- يذكر كثيراً تاريخه الماضي

- يلتزم باللوائح و الأنظمة المرعية نصاً لا روحاً 

- لا يميل للمخاطرة خوفاً من الفشل



كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- التعرف على وجهة نظره من خلال موقفنا الإيجابية معه 

- تدعيم وجهة نظرك بالأدلة للرد على اعتراضاته 

- أكد له على أن لديك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد أفكارك

- عدم إعطائه الفرصة للمقاطعة

- قدم أفكارك الجديدة بالتدريج

- لتكن دائماً صبوراً في تعاملك معه

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن





· الشخصية العدوانية المستعدة للتشاجر

- عدواني و يثير المشاكل 

- يمكن إثارته بسهولة

- يتمسك برأيه و يعتمد فقط على نفسه

- عبوس الوجه، متقلب المزاج و متوتر الأعصاب 

- يرفض الآخرين و أفكارهم و يبدي عدم اهتمام

- يستخدم أسلوب الهجوم على الجوانب الشخصية 

- يكثر من الصياح لكي يروع الآخرين



كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- أصغ إليه جيداً لكي تمتص انفعاله و غضبه 

- حافظ على هدوئك دائماً و لا تنفعل 

- لا تأخذ كلامه على أنه يمس شخصيتك 

- تمسك بوجهة نظرك و دافع عنها بقوة الحجة و البرهان 

- أعده إلى نقاط الموضوع المتفق عليها 

- استخدم معه المنطق و ابتعد عن العاطفة

- ابتسم و حافظ على جو المرح

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن





· مدعي المعرفة

- لا يصدق كلام الآخرين و يبدي دائماً اعتراضه

- متعالي ، و يحب السيطرة الكلامية و يميل إلى السخرية 

- عنيد، رافض، و متمسك برأيه

- يفتخر و يتحدث عن نفسه طيلة الوقت

- شكاك، و يرتاب بدوافع الآخرين 

- يحاول أن يعلمك حتى عن عملك أنت



كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- تماسك أعصابك و حافظ على هدوئك التام

- تقبل تعليقاته و لكن عليك أن تثابر في عرض وجهة نظرك

- ألجأ في مرحلة ما إلى الإطراء و المدح

- اختر الوقت المناسب لمقاطعته في مواضيع معينة

- لتكن واقعياً معه دائماً 

- لا تفكر في الانتقام منه أبداً 

- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن





· الثرثار

- كثير الكلام و يتحدث عن كل شيء و في كل شيء

- يعتقد أنه مهم

- يمكن ملاحظة رغبته في التعالي إلا أنه أضعف مما تتوقع

- يتكلم عن كل شيء باستثناء الموضوع المطروح للبحث

- يقع في الأخطاء العديدة

- واسع الخيال ليثبت وجهة نظره



كيف نتعامل معه ؟

- قاطعه في منتصف حديثه و عندما يحاول استعادة أنفاسه ، قل له : يا سيد ... ألسنا بعيدين عن الموضوع المتفق عليه ؟

- أثبت له أهمية الوقت و أنك حريص عليه

- أشعره بأنك غير مرتاح لبعض أحاديثه و ذلك بالنظر إلى ساعتك... و بالتنفيخ و ... الخ

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

:)      تسلمي أخت بيسان على الموضوع الحلو وموفقين دائما...

         أختكم

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام  عليكم

اشكرك اختي بيسان على هذه الشخصيات وكيفية التعامل معهم

ولا احرمنا الله  من مواضيعك الشيقه 

وتقبلو مني 
تحياتي وسلامي..

----------


## سر الوجود

مشكووووووووره على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد

وفقتي لاختيار الموضوع

ننتظر جديدك

تحياتي

----------


## نور الشمس

======انواع البشر====== 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




1) الإنسان الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة : 

خصائصه : 
- هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 
- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه 
- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 
- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة 
- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح 
- لديه الشعور بالأمان 
- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل 
- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضا 



كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 
--------------- 
- قابله بإحترام و حافظ على الإصغاء الجيد 
- المحافظة على مناقشة الموضوع المطروح و عدم الخروج عنه 
- حاول العمل على توجيه الحديث إلى الهدف المنشود 
- تصرّف بجدية عند الحاجة 
- حاول المحافظة على المواعيد ، و أفهمه مدى أهمية الوقت 

2) الإنسان الخشن : 
========= 
خصائصه : 
----------- 
- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً 
- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم 
- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه 
- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين إنطباعاً بأهميته 
- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه 
- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره 
- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير 

كيفية التعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- أعمل على ضبط أعصابك و المحافظة على هدوئك 
- حاول أن تصغي إليه جيداً 
- تأكد من أنك على إستعداد تام للتعامل معه 
- لا تحاول إثارته بل جادله بالتي هي أحسن 
- حاول أن تستخدم معلوماته و أفكاره 
- كن حازماً عند تقديم وجهة نظرك 
- أفهمه إن الإنسان المحترم على قدر إحترامه للآخرين 
- ردد على مسامعه الآيات و الأحاديث المناسبة 
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 

3) الشخص المتردد : 
========== 
خصائصه : 
--------- 
- يفتقر إلى الثقة بنفسه 
- تظهر عليه علامات الخجل و القلق 
- تتصف مواقفه غالباً بالتردد 
- يجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرار 
- يضيع وسط البدائل العديدة 
- يميل للإعتماد على اللوائح و الأنظمة 
- كثير الوعود و لا يهتم بالوقت 
- يطلب المزيد من المعلومات و التأكيدات 
- يرى نفسه أنه ليس بخير و الآخرين بخير 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- محاولة زرع الثقة في نفسه 
- التخفيف من درجة القلق و الخجل بأسلوب الوالدية الراعية 
- ساعده على إتخاذ القرارات و أظهر له مساويء التأخير في ذلك 
- أعمل على توفير نظام معلومات جيد لتزويده 
- أعطه مزيداً من التأكيدات 
- أفهمه أن التردد يضر بصاحبه و بعلاقته مع الآخرين 
- أفهمه أن الإنسان يحترم بثباته و قدرته على إتخاذ القرار .. 

4) الشخص الذي تتصف ردود فعله بالبطء و البرود : 
======================= 
خصائصه : 
------------ 
- يتميز بالبرود و يصعب التفاهم معه 
- يتميز بدرجة عالية من الإصغاء و يتفهم المعلومات 
- لا يرغب في الإعتراض على الأفكار المعروضة 
- يتهرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه 
- لا يميل للآخرين فهو غير عاطفي .. 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- عالجه بأسلوبه من خلال إصغائك الجيد 
- وجه إليه الأسئلة المفتوحة التي تحتاج إلى إجابات مطولة 
- استخدم معه الصمت لتجبره على الإجابة 
- لتكن بطيئاً في التعامل معه و لا تتسرع في خطواتك 
- اظهر له الإحترام و الود 

5) الشخــص الثرثــار : 
========== 
خصائصه : 
---------- 
- كثير الكلام و يتحدث عن كل شيء و في كل شيء 
- يعتقد أنه مهم 
- يمكن ملاحظة رغبته في التعالي إلا أنه أضعف مما تتوقع 
- يتكلم عن كل شيء باستثناء الموضوع المطروح للبحث 
- يقع في الأخطاء العديدة 
- واسع الخيال ليثبت وجهة نظره .. 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
=========== 
- قاطعه في منتصف حديثه و عندما يحاول إستعادة أنفاسه ، قل له : يا سيد ... ألسنا بعيدين عن الموضوع المتفق عليه ؟ 
- أثبت له أهمية الوقت و أنك حريص عليه 
- أشعره بأنك غير مرتاح لبعض أحاديثه و ذلك بالنظر إلى ساعتك ... و بالتنفيخ و ...الخ 

6) الشخصية المعارضة دائماً : 
=============== 
خصائصه : 
------------- 
- لا يبالي بالآخرين لدرجة أنه يترك أثراً سيئاً لديهم 
- يفتقر إلى الثقة لذا تجده سلبياً في طرح وجهات نظره 
- تقليدي و لا تغريه الأفكار الجديدة و يصعب حثه على ذلك 
- لا مكان للخيال عنده فهو شخصية غير مجددة 
- عنيد ، صلب ، يضع الكثير من الإعتراضات 
- يذكر كثيراً تاريخه الماضي 
- يلتزم باللوائح و الأنظمة المرعية نصاً لا روحاً 
- لا يميل للمخاطرة خوفاً من الفشل 

كيفية التعامل معه : 
--------------- 
- التعرف على وجهة نظره من خلال موقفنا الإيجابية معه 
- تدعيم وجهة نظرك بالأدلة للرد على اعتراضاته 
- أكد له على أن لديك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد أفكارك 
- عدم إعطائه الفرصة للمقاطعة 
- قدم أفكارك الجديدة بالتدريج 
- لتكن دائماً صبوراً في تعاملك معه 
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن 

7) الشخص مدعي المعرفة : 
============== 
خصائصه : 
--------------- 
- لا يصدق كلام الآخرين و يبدي دائماً اعتراضه 
- متعالي ، و يحب السيطرة الكلامية و يميل إلى السخرية 
- عنيد ، رافض ، و متمسك برأيه 
- يفتخر و يتحدث عن نفسه طيلة الوقت 
- شكاك ، و يرتاب بداوفع الآخرين 
- يحاول أن يعلمك حتى عن عملك أنت 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
------------------ 
- تماسك أعصابك و حافظ على هدوئك التام 
- تقبل تعليقاته و لكن عليك أن تثابر في عرض وجهة نظرك 
- ألجأ في مرحلة ما إلى الإطراء و المدح 
- اختر الوقت المناسب لمقاطعته في مواضيع معينة 
- لتكن واقعياً معه دائماً 
- لا تفكر في الإنتقام منه أبداً 
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن 

الشخص الخجـــول : 
============ 
خصائصه : 
----------- 
- يفتقد إلى الثقة في نفسه 
- من السهولة إرباكه 
- متحفظ و يتبدل لونه لأقل مؤثر 
- يحاول الإختباء خلف الآخرين 
- يتصف سلوكه عامة بالفشل في حياته العملية و الخاصة 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
----------------- 
- أطلب منه تقديم وجهة نظره 
- قل له : إن الإنسان يحترم لمعلوماته ، و إظهارها للإستفادة منها 
- حاول أن تعمل على زيادة ثقته بنفسه و ذلك بوضعه في مواقف مضمون نجاحها 
- لا تقدم إليه البدائل ، و حاول أن تعطيه الحل ليثبت عليه 

9) الشخص العنيـــد : 
============= 
خصائصه : 
------------ 
- يتجاهل وجهة نظرك و لا يرغب في الإستماع إليها 
- يرفض الحقائق الثابتة ليظهر درجة عناده 
- صلب ، قاس في تعامله 
- ليس لديه إحترام للآخرين و يحاول النيل منهم 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- أشرك الآخرين معك لكي توحد الرأي أمام وجهة نظره 
- أطلب منه قبول وجهة نظر الآخرين لمدة قصيرة لكي تتوصلوا إلى إتفاق 
- أخبره بأنك ستكون سعيداً لدراسة وجهة نظره فيما بعد 
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 

10) الشخص المفكر الايجابي : 
=============== 
خصائصه : 
------------ 
- يتصف بمواقفه الإيجابية الجادة المعقولة 
- متحمس ، ذكي ، يهتم بالنتائج 
- مفاوض جيد و يوجه الأسئلة البناءة 
- يعترض بأسلوب لبق مقبول 
- يصغي إصغاءً جيداً 
- واقعي و يتخذ قراراته بهدوء و عقلانية 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- ليكن تعاملك معه إيجابياً بمنهج ناضج 
- إتبع التسلسل المنطقي في أحاديثك معه 
- لا تأخذ كل ما يطرحه قضايا مسلم بها 
- كن أميناً في تعاملك معه 
- تقبل تحدياته و استجب لها بفعالية 

11) الشخص المتعالي : 
============ 
خصائصه : 
-------------- 
- يعتقد أن مكانه وسط المجموعة لا يمثل المكانة التي يستحقها و أن ذلك يمثل مستوى أقل بكثير مما يستحق 
- يحاول تصيد السلبيات لدى الآخرين و يحاول إيصالهم إلى المواقف الحرجة 
- يعامل الآخرين بتعال لاعتقاده أنه فوق الجميع 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
---------------- 
- لا تحاول إستخدام السؤال المفتوح معه ، لأنه ينتظر ذلك ليحاول إثبات أن لديه المعلومات المتخصصة حول الموضوع المطروح أكثر بكثير مما لديك ، لأنه يشعر عند توجيه السؤال المفتوح إليه أنه هو حلال المشاكل و أن رأيك لا يمثل أي قيمة بالنسبة له. 
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن ، مثال : إنك فعلاً على حق و لكن لو فكرت معي في ..... 

12) الشخص كثير المطالب : 
============== 
خصائصه : 
------------- 
- صعب المراس ، و لكنه ليس من الشاكين أو الغضبانين 
- يصعب التعامل معه بكثرة المطالب 
- يحرجك بإلحاحه لأن تؤدي له خدمة عند سفره مثلاً 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
------------------ 
عالجه بالمراوغة و التسويف : أخبره أنك ستفكر في طلبه و تحدثه في شأنه لاحقاً ، و عندها تستطيع أن تفكر فعلاً بما ستخبره ، قل له : إنني مرتبط بمواعيد كثيرة ، أرجو ألا تتوانى في الإتصال بي مرة ثانية 
أعتقد أن الكثير من الرجال سيطبقون هذا على زوجاتهم.. 

13) الشخص الباحث عن الأخطاء : 
================= 
خصائصه : 
----------- 
- مقولته المشهورة : الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع 
- يتصيد الأخطاء على درجة عالية 
- لديه دائماً مجموعة من الأسئلة ليواجه بها الآخرين 
- تراه يتنقل من مكان لآخر بحثاً عن الأخطاء 
- ليس لديه إحترام لمشاعر الآخرين 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
------------------- 
- لا تفقد السيطرة على أعصابك معه 
- لا تفتح له الباب الكامل ليقول كل ما عنده 
- أصغ إليه بدرجة عالية 
- أفهمه أن لكل إنسان حدود يجب أن يلتزم بها 
- لا تعطيه الفرصة للسيطرة الكلامية 
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 

14) الشخص كثير الشكوى : 
============= 
خصائصه : 
------------- 
- كثير الشكوى : إذا حاولت تقديم النصيحة له يقول : يبدو لي عدم فهمك الأمر 
لو سألت ، كيف حالك اليوم ؟ عندها يقص علينا قصة حياته كلها ، متاعبه مع عائلته ، مشاكله المالية ، متاعبه مع مديره .. الخ .. 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟؟ 
------------------- 
- الإصغاء الجيد إليه لغرض فهم وضعه ، و صياغة مشكلته بجمل توحي إليه بأننا معه و نتفهم مشكلته 
- لا تحاول أن تسدي النصح إليه بل المصادقة على صحة الشكوى مما يشعر صاحبها بالإرتياح 
- تقمص مشكلاته عاطفيا 
هذا طبعا إذا اضطررت للتعامل مع مثل هذا الشخص,,

----------


## المومياءة

مشكورة اختي تسلمي

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يااالمومياءه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي 

وتسلمين لنا وتسلم مواضيعك لنا 

الله يوفقك يا رب 

تحياتي لك 
ام محمد

----------


## شجون آل البيت

> 1) الإنسان الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة : 
> 
> خصائصه : 
> - هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 
> - يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه 
> - يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
> - طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 
> - غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة 
> - حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح 
> ...



شكرا تسلم يدكم علةى الطرح الحلو للموضوع 


يعطيك الف عافية ..

والسلام..

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## malaak

يسلموا 

الموضوع رائع

----------


## أمير الأحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكل منا شخصية تميزه عن الآخر ولكل منا نظرة تختلف عن الآخر ...لذا وجب علينا أن نتفهم هذه الشخصيات ونتعرف على مايميزها لكي يسهل علينا أن نتعامل معها .. لكي نخرج بنتيجة ايجابية قليلة الأضرار.واليكم هذه الشخصيات وما يميزها وكيفية التعامل معها :
الإنسان الخشن 

- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً 
- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم 
- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه 
- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين انطباعا بأهميته 
- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه 
- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره 
- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير

كيف نتعامل معه - 
أعمل على ضبط أعصابك و المحافظة على هدوئك 
- حاول أن تصغي إليه جيداً 
- تأكد من أنك على استعداد تام للتعامل معه 
- لا تحاول إثارته بل جادله بالتي هي أحسن 
- حاول أن تستخدم معلوماته و أفكاره 
- كن حازماً عند تقديم وجهة نظرك
- أفهمه أن الإنسان على قدر احترامه للآخرين 
- ردد على مسامعه الآيات و الأحاديث المناسبة 
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 

الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة 


هادئا و بشوشا و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 
- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه
- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 
- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة
- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح
- لديه الشعور بالأمان 
- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل
- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضاً 

كيف نتعامل معه - 

قابله باحترام و حافظ على الإصغاء الجيد
- المحافظة على مناقشة الموضوع المطروح و عدم الخروج عنه
- حاول العمل على توجيه الحديث إلى الهدف المنشود
- تصرّف بجدية عند الحاجة
- حاول المحافظة على المواعيد ، و أفهمه مدى أهمية الوقت

الشخص المتردد 


يفتقر إلى الثقة بنفسه 
- تظهر عليه علامات الخجل و القلق 
- تتصف مواقفه غالباً بالتردد
- يجد صعوبة في اتخاذ القرار 
- يضيع وسط البدائل العديدة
- يميل للاعتماد على اللوائح و الأنظمة 
- كثير الوعود و لا يهتم بالوقت
- يطلب المزيد من المعلومات و التأكيدات 
- يرى نفسه أنه ليس بخير و الآخرين بخير
كيف نتعامل معه - 

محاولة زرع الثقة في نفسه
- التخفيف من درجة القلق و الخجل بأسلوب الوالدية الراعية
- ساعده على اتخاذ القرارات و أظهر له مساوئ التأخير في ذلك 
- أعمل على توفير نظام معلومات جيد لتزويده 
- أعطه مزيداً من التأكيدات 
- أفهمه أن التردد يضر بصاحبه و بعلاقته مع الآخرين 
- أفهمه أن الإنسان يحترم بثباته و قدرته على اتخاذ القرار

الشخص الذي تتصف ردود أفعاله بالبطء- 

- يتميز بالبرود و يصعب التفاهم معه
- يتميز بدرجة عالية من الإصغاء و يتفهم المعلومات
- لا يرغب في الاعتراض على الأفكار المعروضة
- يتهرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه
- لا يميل للآخرين فهو غير عاطفي

كيف نتعامل معه - 

عالجه بأسلوبه من خلال إصغائك الجيد
- وجه إليه الأسئلة المفتوحة التي تحتاج إلى إجابات مطولة
- استخدم معه الصمت لتجبره على الإجابة
- لتكن بطيئاً في التعامل معه و لا تتسرع في خطواتك 
- اظهر له الاحترام و الود

الشخصية المعارضة 


لا يبالي بالآخرين لدرجة أنه يترك أثراً سيئاً لديهم
- يفتقر إلى الثقة لذا تجده سلبياً في طرح وجهات نظره
- تقليدي و لا تغريه الأفكار الجديدة و يصعب حثه على ذلك
- لا مكان للخيال عنده فهو شخصية غير مجددة
- عنيد، صلب، يضع الكثير من الاعتراضات 
- يذكر كثيراً تاريخه الماضي
- يلتزم باللوائح و الأنظمة المرعية نصاً لا روحاً 
- لا يميل للمخاطرة خوفاً من الفشل

كيف نتعامل معه -

التعرف على وجهة نظره من خلال موقفنا الإيجابية معه 
- تدعيم وجهة نظرك بالأدلة للرد على اعتراضاته 
- أكد له على أن لديك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد أفكارك
- عدم إعطائه الفرصة للمقاطعة
- قدم أفكارك الجديدة بالتدريج
- لتكن دائماً صبوراً في تعاملك معه
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن

الشخصية العدوانية المستعدة للتشاجر- 

عدواني و يثير المشاكل 
- يمكن إثارته بسهولة
- يتمسك برأيه و يعتمد فقط على نفسه
- عبوس الوجه، متقلب المزاج و متوتر الأعصاب 
- يرفض الآخرين و أفكارهم و يبدي عدم اهتمام
- يستخدم أسلوب الهجوم على الجوانب الشخصية 
- يكثر من الصياح لكي يروع الآخرين

كيف نتعامل معه -

- أصغ إليه جيداً لكي تمتص انفعاله و غضبه 
- حافظ على هدوئك دائماً و لا تنفعل 
- لا تأخذ كلامه على أنه يمس شخصيتك 
- تمسك بوجهة نظرك و دافع عنها بقوة الحجة و البرهان 
- أعده إلى نقاط الموضوع المتفق عليها 
- استخدم معه المنطق و ابتعد عن العاطفة
- ابتسم و حافظ على جو المرح
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن

مدعي المعرفة 

- لا يصدق كلام الآخرين و يبدي دائماً اعتراضه
- متعالي ، و يحب السيطرة الكلامية و يميل إلى السخرية 
- عنيد، رافض، و متمسك برأيه
- يفتخر و يتحدث عن نفسه طيلة الوقت
- شكاك، و يرتاب بدوافع الآخرين 
- يحاول أن يعلمك حتى عن عملك أنت

كيف نتعامل معه 

- تماسك أعصابك و حافظ على هدوئك التام
- تقبل تعليقاته و لكن عليك أن تثابر في عرض وجهة نظرك
- ألجأ في مرحلة ما إلى الإطراء و المدح
- اختر الوقت المناسب لمقاطعته في مواضيع معينة
- لتكن واقعياً معه دائماً 
- لا تفكر في الانتقام منه أبداً 
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن


الثرثار- 


- كثير الكلام و يتحدث عن كل شيء و في كل شيء
- يعتقد أنه مهم
- يمكن ملاحظة رغبته في التعالي إلا أنه أضعف مما تتوقع
- يتكلم عن كل شيء باستثناء الموضوع المطروح للبحث
- يقع في الأخطاء العديدة
- واسع الخيال ليثبت وجهة نظره

كيف نتعامل معه - 

قاطعه في منتصف حديثه و عندما يحاول استعادة أنفاسه ، قل له : يا سيد ... ألسنا بعيدين عن الموضوع المتفق عليه 
- أثبت له أهمية الوقت و أنك حريص عليه
- أشعره بأنك غير مرتاح لبعض أحاديثه و ذلك بالنظر إلى ساعتك... و بالتنفيخ و ... الخ
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
منقوووووووول

تحياتيـ

----------


## نبيل

*2) الإنسان الخشن :* 
_=========_ 
_خصائصه :_ 
_-----------_ 
_- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً_ 
_- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم_ 
_- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه_ 
_- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين إنطباعاً بأهميته_ 
_- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه_ 
_- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره_ 
_- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير_ 
*نبيل*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة اختي نور الشمس على الموضوع الرائع ---

1) الإنسان الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة : 

خصائصه : 
- هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 
- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه 
- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 
- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة 
- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح 
- لديه الشعور بالأمان 
- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل 
- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضا 
ودمممممممممممممممممممممممممتي بحفظ الرحمن ---------------------

----------


## دمعة المقهور

سلمت أخوي أمير الاحزان على الموضوع وعساك دوم عالقوة ------------

----------


## أمير الأحزان

أخي دمعة المقهور
تسلم على مروركم الكريم 

تحياتيـ

----------


## ام باسم

سلمت أخوي أمير الاحزان على الموضوع وعساك دوم عالقوة ------------

----------


## ام باسم

يسلموووووو على الموضوع الروعه

اما انا لا اعرف نفسى 

ولكن ربما اكون النوع التامن ولكن ...جميل بس يوجد مبالغه قليله

او النوع التالت.............................لا اعلم عن نفسى شى ولكن اقول ربما



مشكوره مرا اخرا على الموضوع لقد اعجبنى بقوه

----------


## أمير الأحزان

الله يسلمك أختي ام باسم 
والله يعطيك ألف عافية 
على مرورك الكريم

تحياتيـ

----------


## احلى عواميه

موضوع رااائع

شكراً...

تحيااتي..

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام ..

مشكووور اخي امير الاحزان على الموضوع المتميز .. 

يعطيك العافية .. ولا حرمنا ربي من مشاركاتك الحلوة ..

تسلم يدك .. بانتظار كل ما هو جديد..

والسلام.

أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## أمير الأحزان

مشكورة اختي شجون آل البيت 
والله لا يحرمنا من هالطلة 

تحياتيـ

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياام محمد

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا شجون ال البيت

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا ملاك

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الغالى يااخووووى نبيل

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك المميز يااخوووى دمعه المقهور

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا ام باسم

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*معلومات جيدة ومفيدة* 
*مشكورة الاخت*
*نور الشمس* 
*وانشاء الله منورة* 
*دوم*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ضياء القمر

مشكورة اختي ع الطرح الرقي
لا عدمنا جديدك ،،،،، بالتوفيق

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..







> 1) الإنسان الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة : 
> 
> خصائصه : 
> - هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء 
> - يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه 
> - يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
> - طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين 
> - غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة 
> - حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح 
> ...



شكرا نور الشمس على الموضوع الحلوو ..

يعطيك ألف عافية عافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## نبيل

*السلام عليكم*
*يسلمو الاخ الكريم*
*امير الاحزان*
*على المشاركة الحلوة والمفيدة* 
*تحياتي لك*

*نبيل*

----------


## نور الولاية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


قرأت كثيرا في أنماط البشر والشخصية
وكانت هذه الكتابة " خلاصة " لما قرأته .. والمعذرة على الاطالة ..
ولكن الموضوع يستحق الاطالة..
---

الإنسان الودود ذو الشخصية البسيطة 

خصائصه 
- هاديء و بشوش و تتميز أعصابه بالاسترخاء
- يثق بالناس و يثق أيضاً بنفسه 
- يرغب في سماع الإطراء من الآخرين 
- طيب القلب و يرحب بزواره و مقبول من الآخرين
- غير منظم و لا يحافظ على المواعيد و ليس للزمن قيمة 
- حسن المعاملة و المعشر و كثير المرح
- لديه الشعور بالأمان 
- يتحاشى الحديث حول العمل
- يرى نفسه بخير و الآخرين بخير أيضا

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 
- قابله بإحترام و حافظ على الإصغاء الجيد 
- المحافظة على مناقشة الموضوع المطروح و عدم الخروج عنه 
- حاول العمل على توجيه الحديث إلى الهدف المنشود 
- تصرّف بجدية عند الحاجة 
- حاول المحافظة على المواعيد ، و أفهمه مدى أهمية الوقت


---

الإنسان الخشن 

خصائصه:
- قاسي في تعامله حتى أنه يقسو على نفسه أحياناً 
- لا يحاول تفهم مشاعر الآخرين لأنه لا يثق بهم 
- يكثر من مقاطعة الآخرين بطريقة تظهر تصلبه برأيه 
- يحاول أن يترك لدى الآخرين إنطباعاً بأهميته 
- مغرور في نفسه لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يقبلوه 
- لديه القدرة على المناقشة مع التصميم على وجهة نظره 
- يرى نفسه أنه بخير و لكن الآخرين ليسوا بخير

كيفية التعامل معه:
- أعمل على ضبط أعصابك و المحافظة على هدوئك 
- حاول أن تصغي إليه جيداً 
- تأكد من أنك على إستعداد تام للتعامل معه
- لا تحاول إثارته بل جادله بالتي هي أحسن
- حاول أن تستخدم معلوماته و أفكاره
- كن حازماً عند تقديم وجهة نظرك 
- أفهمه إن الإنسان المحترم على قدر إحترامه للآخرين 
- ردد على مسامعه الآيات و الأحاديث المناسبة
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن


---

الشخص المتردد 

خصائصه 
- يفتقر إلى الثقة بنفسه 
- تظهر عليه علامات الخجل و القلق 
- تتصف مواقفه غالباً بالتردد 
- يجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرار 
- يضيع وسط البدائل العديدة 
- يميل للإعتماد على اللوائح و الأنظمة 
- كثير الوعود و لا يهتم بالوقت 
- يطلب المزيد من المعلومات و التأكيدات 
- يرى نفسه أنه ليس بخير و الآخرين بخير 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 
- محاولة زرع الثقة في نفسه
- التخفيف من درجة القلق و الخجل بأسلوب الوالدية الراعية 
- ساعده على إتخاذ القرارات و أظهر له مساويء التأخير في ذلك
- أعمل على توفير نظام معلومات جيد لتزويده 
- أعطه مزيداً من التأكيدات 
- أفهمه أن التردد يضر بصاحبه و بعلاقته مع الآخرين 
- أفهمه أن الإنسان يحترم بثباته و قدرته على إتخاذ القرار


------
الشخص الذي تتصف ردود فعله بالبطء و البرود 

خصائصه 
- يتميز بالبرود و يصعب التفاهم معه
- يتميز بدرجة عالية من الإصغاء و يتفهم المعلومات
- لا يرغب في الإعتراض على الأفكار المعروضة
- يتهرب من الإجابة على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه
- لا يميل للآخرين فهو غير عاطفي 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 
- عالجه بأسلوبه من خلال إصغائك الجيد
- وجه إليه الأسئلة المفتوحة التي تحتاج إلى إجابات مطولة
- استخدم معه الصمت لتجبره على الإجابة
- لتكن بطيئاً في التعامل معه و لا تتسرع في خطواتك
- اظهر له الإحترام و الود


-----

الشخص الثرثار

خصائصه 
- كثير الكلام و يتحدث عن كل شيء و في كل شيء
- يعتقد أنه مهم
- يمكن ملاحظة رغبته في التعالي إلا أنه أضعف مما تتوقع
- يتكلم عن كل شيء باستثناء الموضوع المطروح للبحث
- يقع في الأخطاء العديدة
- واسع الخيال ليثبت وجهة نظره 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 
- قاطعه في منتصف حديثه و عندما يحاول إستعادة أنفاسه ، قل له : يا سيد ... ألسنا بعيدين عن الموضوع المتفق عليه ؟
- أثبت له أهمية الوقت و أنك حريص عليه
- أشعره بأنك غير مرتاح لبعض أحاديثه و ذلك بالنظر إلى ساعتك ... و بالتنفيخ و ...الخ


----

الشخصية المعارضة دائما 

خصائصه
- لا يبالي بالآخرين لدرجة أنه يترك أثراً سيئاً لديهم 
- يفتقر إلى الثقة لذا تجده سلبياً في طرح وجهات نظره
- تقليدي و لا تغريه الأفكار الجديدة و يصعب حثه على ذلك
- لا مكان للخيال عنده فهو شخصية غير مجددة
- عنيد ، صلب ، يضع الكثير من الإعتراضات 
- يذكر كثيراً تاريخه الماضي
- يلتزم باللوائح و الأنظمة المرعية نصاً لا روحاً 
- لا يميل للمخاطرة خوفاً من الفشل

كيفية التعامل معه:
- التعرف على وجهة نظره من خلال موقفنا الإيجابية معه
- تدعيم وجهة نظرك بالأدلة للرد على اعتراضاته 
- أكد له على أن لديك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد أفكارك
- عدم إعطائه الفرصة للمقاطعة
- قدم أفكارك الجديدة بالتدريج
- لتكن دائماً صبوراً في تعاملك معه
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الشخص مدعي المعرفة 

خصائصه: 
- لا يصدق كلام الآخرين و يبدي دائماً اعتراضه
- متعالي ، و يحب السيطرة الكلامية و يميل إلى السخرية 
- عنيد ، رافض ، و متمسك برأيه
- يفتخر و يتحدث عن نفسه طيلة الوقت
- شكاك ، و يرتاب بداوفع الآخرين 
- يحاول أن يعلمك حتى عن عملك أنت

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


- تماسك أعصابك و حافظ على هدوئك التام
- تقبل تعليقاته و لكن عليك أن تثابر في عرض وجهة نظرك
- ألجأ في مرحلة ما إلى الإطراء و المدح
- اختر الوقت المناسب لمقاطعته في مواضيع معينة
- لتكن واقعياً معه دائماً 
- لا تفكر في الإنتقام منه أبداً
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... ولكن


-----

الشخص الخجول 

خصائصه :


- يفتقد إلى الثقة في نفسه
- من السهولة إرباكه
- متحفظ و يتبدل لونه لأقل مؤثر
- يحاول الإختباء خلف الآخرين 
- يتصف سلوكه عامة بالفشل في حياته العملية و الخاصة

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


- أطلب منه تقديم وجهة نظره
- قل له : إن الإنسان يحترم لمعلوماته ، و إظهارها للإستفادة منها 
- حاول أن تعمل على زيادة ثقته بنفسه و ذلك بوضعه في مواقف مضمون نجاحها
- لا تقدم إليه البدائل ، و حاول أن تعطيه الحل ليثبت عليه 


-------
الشخص العنيد 

خصائصه :



- يتجاهل وجهة نظرك و لا يرغب في الإستماع إليها
- يرفض الحقائق الثابتة ليظهر درجة عناده 
- صلب ، قاس في تعامله
- ليس لديه إحترام للآخرين و يحاول النيل منهم 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


- أشرك الآخرين معك لكي توحد الرأي أمام وجهة نظره
- أطلب منه قبول وجهة نظر الآخرين لمدة قصيرة لكي تتوصلوا إلى إتفاق
- أخبره بأنك ستكون سعيداً لدراسة وجهة نظره فيما بعد
- استعمل أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 


---
الشخص المفكر الايجابي

خصائصه :



- يتصف بمواقفه الإيجابية الجادة المعقولة
- متحمس ، ذكي ، يهتم بالنتائج
- مفاوض جيد و يوجه الأسئلة البناءة
- يعترض بأسلوب لبق مقبول
- يصغي إصغاءً جيداً
- واقعي و يتخذ قراراته بهدوء و عقلانية 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


- ليكن تعاملك معه إيجابياً بمنهج ناضج
- إتبع التسلسل المنطقي في أحاديثك معه
- لا تأخذ كل ما يطرحه قضايا مسلم بها
- كن أميناً في تعاملك معه
- تقبل تحدياته و استجب لها بفعالية


---
الشخص المتعالي 

خصائصه :


- يعتقد أن مكانه وسط المجموعة لا يمثل المكانة التي يستحقها و أن ذلك يمثل مستوى أقل بكثير مما يستحق
- يحاول تصيد السلبيات لدى الآخرين و يحاول إيصالهم إلى المواقف الحرجة
- يعامل الآخرين بتعال لاعتقاده أنه فوق الجميع

كيف نتعامل معه ؟


- لا تحاول إستخدام السؤال المفتوح معه ، لأنه ينتظر ذلك ليحاول إثبات أن لديه المعلومات المتخصصة حول الموضوع المطروح أكثر بكثير مما لديك ، لأنه يشعر عند توجيه السؤال المفتوح إليه أنه هو حلال المشاكل و أن رأيك لا يمثل أي قيمة بالنسبة له.
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن ، مثال : إنك فعلاً على حق و لكن لو فكرت معي في ..... 


---
الشخص كثير المطالب 

خصائصه 


- صعب المراس ، و لكنه ليس من الشاكين أو الغضبانين
- يصعب التعامل معه بكثرة المطالب
- يحرجك بإلحاحه لأن تؤدي له خدمة عند سفره مثلاً 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


عالجه بالمراوغة و التسويف : أخبره أنك ستفكر في طلبه و تحدثه في شأنه لاحقاً ، و عندها تستطيع أن تفكر فعلاً بما ستخبره ، قل له : إنني مرتبط بمواعيد كثيرة ، أرجو ألا تتوانى في الإتصال بي مرة ثانية

أعتقد أن الكثير من الرجال سيطبقون هذا على زوجاتهم.. 


-----

الشخص الباحث عن الأخطاء 

خصائصه 


- مقولته المشهورة : الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع
- يتصيد الأخطاء على درجة عالية
- لديه دائماً مجموعة من الأسئلة ليواجه بها الآخرين
- تراه يتنقل من مكان لآخر بحثاً عن الأخطاء
- ليس لديه إحترام لمشاعر الآخرين 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 


- لا تفقد السيطرة على أعصابك معه
- لا تفتح له الباب الكامل ليقول كل ما عنده
- أصغ إليه بدرجة عالية
- أفهمه أن لكل إنسان حدود يجب أن يلتزم بها
- لا تعطيه الفرصة للسيطرة الكلامية
- استعمل معه أسلوب : نعم ...... و لكن 


-----

الشخص كثير الشكوى 

خصائصه :


- كثير الشكوى : إذا حاولت تقديم النصيحة له يقول : يبدو لي عدم فهمك الأمر
لو سألت ، كيف حالك اليوم ؟ عندها يقص علينا قصة حياته كلها ، متاعبه مع عائلته ، مشاكله المالية ، متاعبه مع مديره .. الخ 

كيف نتعامل معه ؟ 

- الإصغاء الجيد إليه لغرض فهم وضعه ، و صياغة مشكلته بجمل توحي إليه بأننا معه و نتفهم مشكلته
- لا تحاول أن تسدي النصح إليه بل المصادقة على صحة الشكوى مما يشعر صاحبها بالإرتياح
- تقمص مشكلاته عاطفيا

هذا طبعا إذا اضطررت للتعامل مع مثل هذا الشخص,, 

وتحياتي للجميع 
منقول

----------


## Warm Heart

*مشكوووره أختي ألم الفراق*
*على الموضوع الحلووووو*
*بصراحة معلومات مفيدة وقيمة* 
*راح تنفعني كثير في عملي*
*لما اتواجه مع الناس راح اعرف*
*كيف اتعامل معاهم كل شخص* 
*حسب شخصيته واطباعه*
*تسلم يدك ونتمنى المزيد*

----------


## نور الولاية

الف شكر لوجودك صفحتي المتواضعه
وسلمت يمناك

----------


## الهام الشوق



----------


## عماد علي

*الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي....*

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا على هذا الطرح الذي يستحق الثناء
من كل أعماق قلبي

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه عاى الموضوع الطيب 
مع تحياتي 
همسات وله

----------


## مجد0

مشكوره على الطرح الرائع

----------

